# KSA/Riyadh too strict for kites?



## Feigs (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm preparing to spend 6 months - 1 year in Riyadh. From everything I am told or read it's very conservative, to say the least. I am considering taking my landkite, buggy and board for recreational use. Google 'landkite' if you don't know what I'm talking about.

I would like to hear from anyone with experience living there. What reaction would you anticipate from local authorities? Would the reaction be dangerous, unfavourable, curious, or unconcerned? Obviously I don't want to aggravate or antagonise, and I don't want to carry all that stuff over if it can't be put to use.

Furthermore, would it be wise to travel into the more remote and unpopulated spaces around cities like Riyadh, or is this frowned upon by police? I am considering this as a means of recreation, as from all accounts there are very few options available. 

Finally, can someone please say something positive about expat life in Saudi or Riyadh? 

Thanking you in advance, 
Chris


----------



## Um_marwan (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello i hope i can be of some help,

Im no expert but ive been living in riyadh for two years now. In regard to your kites, riyadh is surrounded by desserts which are easy to get to, could you use them there? Desserts are a place here for people to get out of the city and relax, ive heard of lots of random hobbies done out there so i dont think kites will be any problem at all.


----------



## Feigs (Dec 2, 2013)

Um_marwan, thank you kindly for your informative reply. It would be my intention to use the craft in the remote dessert areas eventually, but I was unsure about local customs and how accessible these areas are to non-locals, so it's good to hear that expats can and do enter these areas for recreation. 

I'd be curious to hear what kinds of hobbies people pursue outside the cities, particularly around Riyadh and Jeddah (e.g. I hear there is excellent scuba-diving in J)


----------



## Um_marwan (Dec 1, 2013)

Im not sure about Jeddah as i am in Riyadh, but ive heard about people sand skiing/boarding? (not sure if thats the right term), quad biking, falconry, hiking, people tend to use the desert to get away, alot of people set up camps there. Also there are ALOT of illegal parties held there to haha 

if you are staying in a compound or know of anyone that is they are your best bet for help, i know some compounds do trips to the inner deserts, but you see lots of open space on outskirts of Riyadh, i cant see any reason why they would stop you.


----------



## Feigs (Dec 2, 2013)

Um_marwan, from what you've said it sounds like I might not have any trouble in the open spaces on the outskirts of Riyadh, and the remote desert areas are accessible to foreigners for recreation. Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------

